# Scaredy poo



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Someone please tell me this is a phase. I have not experienced this with any dog before, but I have also never had a male dog. Jake is 6 months old tomorrow. As you all know from my many (too many) posts, his boys bits are now well and full in and he is do to have that fixed on Friday.
About a week or so ago I started to notice new behaviors that I am not a fan of. He seems to be afraid of everything suddenly. This fear, in a lot of cases, makes him more aggressive than he ever was, which I am attributing to the testosterone. 
Yesterday when I dropped him at the groomer he was shaking so bad that I was actually really upset leaving him. Today my mom brought him to a friends house that he has been to many times and she said he leaned against her ans shook the whole time. 
Now I have read that neutering a fearful dog can make them worse. SO my questions are:
Does neutering really make male dogs more fearful? and is Jake really a fearful dog or is this a phase dogs go through at six months?
He has always been shy of strangers. He is the type dog that needs to come up to you not the other way around, but never to the point of shaking violently all over like now. 
I won't neuter him if there is any chance that this will become his new permanent personality. I will take humping and posturing over cowering and shaking....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor little Jake! You could always delay his op a bit if you are worried. Dexter becomes fearful if he hears any loud noise. A firework, a cork popping, a Christmas cracker, a child's whistle and he will shake for a long while after and lean against me just like Jake. He was the same before and after his op at 6 months old.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear Jake is going through this, I wonder if something has frightened him at some time that you wouldn't have been aware of - a book I have explains some fearful behaviours like this -for example - if the dog happened to hear a loud noise that scared them whilst they were looking at a post box or walking near one they may connect the two and in the future be scared to go near postboxes, but the owner would probably never make the connection. Although Jakes fearfulness seems more general. Yes I have read that a less confident dog would probably benefit from having the op done later because as they mature they should gain more confidence. I had Dudley done at 8 months as he seemed full of confidence, he still is when out with people and other dogs, will happily go into anywhere new no problem, (although he was scared of a christmas reindeer yesterday!) but he, like Dexter, has become fearful of noises and barks anxiously, although I think it maybe a guarding thing as he paces around barking rather than shaking. If his behaviour is otherwise ok - he's not trying to hump other dogs or behaving in a too dominant way at home I would wait a while.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jake is still very young and pups go through many different personality phases, fear, over confidence etc. He has a lot if growing up to do still and I personally would wait until atleast 10 months to a year, if possible. I know many go for early neutering but in this case I think Jake would benefit from keeping his nuts and lots of training and exposure to help his confidence. 
I only got my own dog done at 17 months because other mske dogs reacted more aggressively to him. That now doesn't happen.
Please try not to get upset over Jake and try not to make a fuss over him when he is upset ( I know it's hard) but he will pick up on your feelings too, which will make him worse and if he gets lots of fuss it will reinforce his negative behaviour.
He will grow out of it and then his bits can come off, shhh!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Jake!
I don't have male dogs, so can't really offer advice, but common sense would seem to suggest waiting if you can - especially as his neuter is coming close on the heels of his grooming experience. I think you posted that he was nervous when you dropped him off there? Maybe he has had enough to cope with just recently...
Give him a big cuddle! He is a lovely boy...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great advice from the girls Donna... I'd definitely be inclined to go with it and leave Jake for a while yet 

xxx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Donna, it may be just a phase he's going through, but neutering a nervous dog can definitely make some of them worse. There's loads of info on the net about it and sadly I've seen at first hand the difference it can make to a dog's personality. I would certainly discuss the situation with the vet before going ahead. It might be worth trying chemical castration first - an injection that lasts about 3months and will show if any nervousness/aggression gets worse or not. At least that way when you decide whether to neuter or not you'll have a better idea what effect it might have on him.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you all. I am waiting to hear back from the vet. Jake is being a disaster tonight. He got overly excited after waiting for Penny to come home from the groomer all day. He pooped on the rug  then he bit me!!! Both accidents for sure but at the same time I am missing my perfect poo angel. 
This is my first real puppy blues moment. out:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Donna, you do sound upset. Did you hear back from the vet? If you're not in a hurry to get him neutered then just delay it and give yourself and Jake some time :hug: .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Each dog (male or female) are different .. I can only tell you what I would do in your situation and if Jake was mine. I would not react to his fears etc, I have experience of this and it can just be a faze (hormones, growing up) he is going through or something has triggered it off and made him have this fear. I would give it time and if he was still acting fearful before his op, I may delay the op for a few months. Although I do agree with spaying and neutering early, well actually I agree with doing it when it best suits the dog as an individual


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. Better day today. Jake seems more himself and talking to the vet has calmed me. She was 100% with you JoJo. She feels this is the best time and is not at all worried about his "offness". It happens for so many reasons and she does not think it is anything to worry about. I trust her. (that helps a lot)
He is going to be able to bring his tiger with him. He is going to get chipped and his onesies fit really well with his new almost baldness. 
Thank you all so much for always being here to listen and with answers. I am so crazy about my poo and not a lot of people don't get it. I don't even get it as I have always been a cat person, but Jake has just stolen all of our hearts in this house.


----------

